# What can you do with linux-gspca-kmod



## adamk (Feb 25, 2009)

So I have a Creative Webcam Live! that works with graphics/spcaview.  I also installed the linux-gspca-kmod port.  When I load the gspca module, the camera is detected and I do get a /dev/video0 device.  But, now, what can I do with it?  mplayer doesn't seem to recognize it as an input device, nor does kopete.  Are there any programs under FreeBSD that can make of /dev/video*

Adam


----------



## lme@ (Feb 26, 2009)

You could take a look at http://raaf.atspace.org/. There's a list of apps that support the pwcbsd driver, perhaps you can use it with your cam driver, too.


----------



## adamk (Feb 26, 2009)

I did previously try mplayer, to no avail, but perhaps I'm not passing the right arguments.  I'll have to give some of the other apps a try.

Adam


----------



## adamk (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I've struck out with vlc, mplayer, ekiga, and I also tried the pcwview application.  No luck with any of them accessing /dev/video0 (though the device exists, they just error out).  Oh well, back to spca5view 

Adam


----------

